# Happy B-day Palladium



## kurtak (Aug 21, 2016)

Happy Birthday Ralph :!: :mrgreen: 

Hope you have a GREAT day :!: :!: :!: 

Kurt


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 21, 2016)

Hey, Ralph
Happy Birthday

And a Happy Birthday to all your friends, like Rhodium.


----------



## Platdigger (Aug 21, 2016)

haha, good one Chris.
Yes! A very Happy birthday to you Ralph.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Aug 21, 2016)

Happy Birthday Ralph!

May all your crawfish traps be full.

Dave


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 21, 2016)

Happy Birthday!

Jim


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Aug 21, 2016)

Happy bday palladium.
Have a good one!


----------



## etack (Aug 21, 2016)

Happy birthday!!!! :G


----------



## butcher (Aug 21, 2016)

Have a Happy Birthday Old Man


----------



## solar_plasma (Aug 21, 2016)

Happy birthday, Ralph!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 21, 2016)

Happy Birthday

Be safe


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 21, 2016)

Happy Birthday Ralph. Many more to come.


----------



## Shark (Aug 21, 2016)

Happy Birthday!
Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Grelko (Aug 21, 2016)

Happy birthday Palladium!


----------



## Lou (Aug 21, 2016)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Palladium (Aug 21, 2016)

Thank you gentlemen so much!
May we all have many more to come as a family!


----------



## artart47 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hey!
Hope you have a great birthday!
Art.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 21, 2016)

C'mon Ralph, you know everyone loves you. You're one of the mainsprings of this forum.


----------



## 4metals (Aug 21, 2016)

Isn't it amazing that all those precious metals and one duck have the same birthday!

Happy birthday Ralph


----------



## jason_recliner (Aug 22, 2016)

Happy birthday Palladium! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## nickvc (Aug 22, 2016)

Hope you have a great day and yours dreams are golden :G


----------



## maynman1751 (Aug 22, 2016)

Happy Birthday Ralph! Thanks for all that you do and have a great day!!  8)


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 22, 2016)

Happy Birthday Ralph


----------



## Geo (Aug 27, 2016)

DUDE, I can't believe I missed your birthday. Happy Belated Birthday buddy.


----------

